
Scaling AFL to a 256 thread machine - DyslexicAtheist
https://gamozolabs.github.io/fuzzing/2018/09/16/scaling_afl.html
======
jepler
I am excited to learn about afl-launch!

------
utopcell
AFL == "American Fuzzy Lop"

------
pstrateman
Now try fuzzing on multiple machines.

~~~
berbec
Distributed fuzzing?

